# Barking at poop?!



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok....so Ella has started to bark at her poop! Anyone else's dog do this or is mine insane?! It's the most hilarious thing. Today she pooped in the bathroom (she's smarter than you think) on the floor and we heard her barking like crazy. My son and I went in to see what she was up to and there she was with her butt in the air in her pounce state and barking at her poop. She did it outside this afternoon too! Thought it was too funny and had to share.  Don'tcha just love puppies?!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Through the use of mental telepathy I've decoded what your dog was saying to it's poop and I quote:



> How dare you exit my body before mommy came home. You are a stinky little piece of...you know what you are. Now you stay put because I'm going to tell on you.
> 
> What a crappy day I'm having.


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Curbside, I didn't know you were an animal communicator. That was good.


----------



## dogswithnohair (Jul 25, 2007)

Barking at poop is a new one on me. I have had them eat their own poop (YUCK!!!!!!!!!!) but bark at it? No and I definately have one that is several bricks shy of a load.


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

my mother in law's two shelties barked at their poop. She said she was watching them one day do it and she figured out that they were waiting for flies to show up so they could herd them. He did it no matter where they did their business. He did circle his poop for hours and bark and chase. It was the funniest ____t i ever saw.


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:
How dare you exit my body before mommy came home. You are a stinky little piece of...you know what you are. Now you stay put because I'm going to tell on you.

What a crappy day I'm having.


Lmao, that's so funny!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ella's Mom, that has got to be the funniest thing I've ever heard. 

Puppies are the best when it comes to keeping us entertained aren't they?


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Ella's Mom, that has got to be the funniest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Puppies are the best when it comes to keeping us entertained aren't they?


They really are. I have been laughing at this one a lot. Not sure what goes on in their little heads.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, pups are crazy I have had many through here and that is the first for me!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish mine would bark at hers. She hides it unders things like dining room tables. We had her just about totally trained and had to board her for the weekend 2 weeks ago. She came back like she'd never been trained to begin with. 2 steps forward, 3 steps back.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Keep the Ella stories coming. Reading about her antics keeps making my day!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Keep the Ella stories coming. Reading about her antics keeps making my day!




Hehe I will. She is a character. Another hilarious thing she does - she tried to jump up on my bed - which is an enormous king size bed. Ella is all of 5 pounds but I guess no one told her that. She backs up ALL the way across the room (totally backwards) and then takes a big breath and charges and tries to leap on the bed. Of course she doesn't make it and hits the bed and falls on her back. I keep thinking she is going to hurt herself but she just gets up and looks frustrated and tries again. She has also ran into the sliding glass door in our kitchen...her face smooshed against the glass as she slid down. Honestly I am not laughing at her as she hurts herself but it is kinda funny. My poor puppy.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoe just learned to jump her 3 foot high baby gate yesterday. Fortunately, we've been slowly getting her used to having the run of the apartment so that she knows what she can and can't play with (sort of...she's not quite 5 months yet), as now her gated off area is no longer in existance.

My boyfriend's sister was visiting and sleeping on the futon in her area, and she was with me in the living room, and when she heard the sister's alarm go off, she just jumped the gate and jumped into bed with Kerry--what a wake up call, haha!

Then, after her bath, we put her in her area so she wouldn't get the living room furniture soaked. She was wicked hyper, as she always is when wet, and she jumped not only the gate but the 4 inch gap between the gate and the couch and scrambled up over the back of the 4 foot high couch and sat down next to me!! 

So give Ella some time--she'll be able to get on that bed yet!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ella'sMom said:


> She has also ran into the sliding glass door in our kitchen...her face smooshed against the glass as she slid down. Honestly I am not laughing at her as she hurts herself but it is kinda funny. My poor puppy.


Ha ha, like the birds from the windex commercial eh?


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

Poop is probably the only thing Midget hasn't barked at-he even barks at eggs cracking in a frying pan-but never at his poop[though I would prefer that to his eating and/or rolling in it].


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ella's Mom - as for wondering what goes on in their little heads..... I sometimes think we're far better off *NOT* knowing.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Ella's Mom - as for wondering what goes on in their little heads..... I sometimes think we're far better off *NOT* knowing.


Veryyyy true.


----------

